# Rope perches inside the bird cage



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi 

I've noticed from some of the pictures of the cages that a lot of people have rope perches inside. I read somewhere (Cockatiels for Dummies maybe?) that their claws could get stuck so you shouldn't have rope perches inside the cage, much rather in play areas where you can supervice.

The rope perches are nice though, because you can shape them any way you want and I was thinking of putting one in Mowgli's new cage if it is ok.

Have you heard of this before? Has anybody had any trouble with stuck claws or hurt tiels?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it depends on your birds - if you have a bird that chews on and shreds ropes, then I wouldn't let them have rope perches in the cage. On the other hand, birds like ours, who have no interest in chewing on their rope perches, then they are safe to keep in the cage, provided you take precautions, like keeping nails trimmed, and cutting off any frayed pieces on the perch. I believe it's like wing clipping - there's no one rule for everyone, it depends on you and your birds.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree w/ Mythara.

Cotton rope perches are best made with a bird safe superior cotton rope... a rope that has small fibers that pull apart easy in case a toe gets caught. Most of the time though, I don't think they are. I have 4 store bought rope perches and I think they are all to 'strong'. Right now I'm only using the one 'better' one I have in Hollys cage, the others are on top of the cages or on the playstand.

However, if you really want a safer option you can do Sisal perches... Cotton can cause big problems if you have birds that like to chew the rope; Sisal will pass through the digestive tract. Sisal is also less likely to catch toes because the fibers break so easily.

Eventually I will replace all my cotton perches with sisal.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

I have rope perches in all of my cages. I have bought several so know they are made especially for birds (a boing, a regular perch, and a sort of formable perch, hard rope that can be bent and twisted) I also have several homemade rope perches in both my budgie and my tiel cages. those are made out of untreated hemp rope and work great.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike has one rope perch in front of his food dishes. I just check it and make sure to trim off any loose pieces and make sure Spike's nails stay properly trimmed


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You would likely to have more problems if your bird(s) nails were really long. 

I have 1 rope pearch in each 4 cages and never have had a problem.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

This, as well as toys with bunches of threads on them is a pet hate of mine as Angel is a chewer. I received a newsletter from veta farm that showed a necropsy of a tiel. Its crop and wayyy down was impacted with threads and it wasted away and died. They said this was becoming more and more common as we aussies catch up with the states etc in providing toys, rope perches for our fids. Scared me enough to get all thraeds out of there. Angel could fray one in no time and unless kept trimmed daily an accident could have occurred too with toes.

I have compromised though. 
There is one in their going out in the sun a few times a week for an hour or so with me. I stay with them as butcher birds love to attack. She can have the perch to fray at these times only. Sometimes she does, sometimes she doesn't and I can keep a good eye on it. Before I found out all that she had a few of them and I thought they were better than sliced bread.
The article can be found on the vetafarm site, under newsletters.


----------



## viv (Aug 21, 2009)

Cockatiels love to chew the rope perches. havnt had issues with toe nails getting stuck.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Most rope perches from pet shops are really tightly wrapped, it's not likely that toe nails could get caught in that kind.


----------

